# Abu Garcia Ambassadeur CT conversion



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Does anyone have a contact where i can find a Abu Garcia Ambassadeur CT conversion for a 7000 Greenie


Thank DVS


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

http://hookless.com/parts.html 
Down at the bottom, CT conversion bars, part # 7CTB


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

why would you do this? what is the benefit?


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

*7000 topless frame no level wind conversion*



ssmarinaman said:


> Does anyone have a contact where i can find a Abu Garcia Ambassadeur CT conversion for a 7000 Greenie
> 
> Thank DVS


Call allan at seekfishing.com he has a conversion kit in stock for the 7000 i converted mine and it cast like a dream.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

diveback said:


> why would you do this? what is the benefit?


will increase casting distance,,,


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Googan said:


> Call allan at seekfishing.com he has a conversion kit in stock for the 7000 i converted mine and it cast like a dream.


Thanks for the feed back


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> http://hookless.com/parts.html
> Down at the bottom, CT conversion bars, part # 7CTB


 Thank you sir


----------

